# Disston tools?



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone heard of disston lathe tooling? Decent quality? I can't seem to come across any reviews....it's 50 bucks for an 8 piece set....it looks ok from a picture, but then again you can't see steel quality from a picture.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Idk know about the quality of those tools but you can pick up the 8 piece set from HF for around $30-$40. Price wise there comparable so quality might be the same.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Ditto on the HF set of HSS tools -- or, if you particularly want a bowl gouge, look at the PennState set of HSS tools.

My understanding is that Disston was once a fine tool maker, nowadays not so much.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

They made good hand saws but I am not sure about lathe chisels.
If they are on CL or the bay I suspect they are high carbon and not HSS. An inexpensive set of HHS would probably be better.


----------

